# rule to work on spouse dependnt visa



## ajneetvineet (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am new in this forum as well in dubai. i came here by husband's dependent visa & was housewife. Now i am getting job sumwhr but want to know how to produce NOC from my husband.

Actually company is not providing me employment visa. Also my husband visa is of Dubai only & job wht i am getting is supposed to visit in whole UAE. So from which immigration office i have to inform.

I am very gr8ful if anyone can help me in this regard

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If the company that is employing you has a Dubai trade licence, they will give you a labour card accordingly. It will not inhibit you traveling for them - I have a Dubai visa and go to our office in Abu Dhabi for work. There is no such thing as a UAE visa or labour card. Your husband will sponsor you, provide an NOC to your employer saying he has no objection to your working for them and they will issue you with a labour card. The PRO at your company will guide you as to what they need. Remember, if they do not provide you with a labour card, you are not working legally.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ajneetvineet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new in this forum as well in dubai. i came here by husband's dependent visa & was housewife. Now i am getting job sumwhr but want to know how to produce NOC from my husband.
> 
> ...


Please do not use text speak on the forum. 

See rule 6
'All posts on this site must be in English.Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. '


----------

